# Crossfit or boot camps in Dubai!



## amd1023 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am moving to Dubai in late August and would love to get into the gym thing right away! I currently am involved with a bootcamp work out routine and running about a 5k outside everyday. I would love to find a great crossfit or bootcamp facilities in Dubai! Any suggestions? 

Also, is it common for people to run outside or use a gyms facilities?


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

I joined a bootcamp a while ago, it was good fun and good training, the name is "Ultimate Fitness Services", you can google it or PM and I can give you their contact details. They have different timings and locations, so it all depends of where you will be living.
I also tried Bikram Yoga, love-it-hate-it... so you'll have plenty of options once you move to Dubai


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Some more info...

There is a fitness chain here (Fitness First) which is similar to President & First Lady in the US (depending where you are in the US) that offers various cross-training options.

There are many other gym options, depending where you live.

Running will most likely be indoor during the Summer month since the outside temperature will be from 95 to 120F. Winter time will be perfect for outdoor exercising...


----------



## themash (Jun 15, 2011)

There is also a crossfit gym, think its called crossfit lifespark dubai, google it and you will find their website/Facebook


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

They do crossfit in the marina at one of the gyms, ill find out which one though if you like


----------



## amd1023 (Jun 4, 2012)

AB-Fit said:


> They do crossfit in the marina at one of the gyms, ill find out which one though if you like


That would be awesome! I really want to start crossfit and such!


----------



## honza (Jul 26, 2012)

Consider Original Fitness. They train at more spots at Dubai and the community is quite friendly


----------



## vivspyder (Jul 29, 2012)

*crossfit boxes in dubai*



amd1023 said:


> Hey everyone! I am moving to Dubai in late August and would love to get into the gym thing right away! I currently am involved with a bootcamp work out routine and running about a 5k outside everyday. I would love to find a great crossfit or bootcamp facilities in Dubai! Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, is it common for people to run outside or use a gyms facilities?



Hi,

At present there are three crossfit boxes in dubai. 

1) Crossfit Burn Room - located opposite The Mall of the Emirates
2) Crossfit Lifespark- located at the Jumeirah Lake towers
3) Crossfit Fahrenheit - located on shk zayed road

their facebook pages are the best source of info.

hope this helps


----------



## mshoneybree (Jul 6, 2012)

Would love to give Crossfit a try as well! Anybody tried it before & what are your thoughts?


----------



## sams76 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi have you tried Core Direction in the marina? They do Crossfit sessions and are part of the competition circuit.


----------



## sinners55 (Dec 29, 2012)

I love circuit factory, they have sessions in al quoz, meadows and silicon oasis.


----------



## Richard Shadow (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Guys, name is Reghard, I live in JLT and would like to do some bootcamp/crossfit or something similar near me. So in JLT or JBR for example. Does anyone have contact details and perhaps some pricing info available?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i have been crossfitting for five years now so i've been to quite a few boxes. reebok cross fit lifespark is a great facility. they are in jlt and close to the jlt metro. i actually walk/jog over from the marina and it takes 10-20 mins.

website is here: Home

their programming is excellent, the community very friendly and inclusive [there are all ages and levels]. you check your ego at the door. i've been with them for 3 months now and have seen some very good gains. can't say enough good things about it! give them a shout and they will let you come out for your first class free.


----------



## Richard Shadow (Apr 2, 2013)

sammylou said:


> i have been crossfitting for five years now so i've been to quite a few boxes. reebok cross fit lifespark is a great facility. they are in jlt and close to the jlt metro. i actually walk/jog over from the marina and it takes 10-20 mins.
> 
> website is here: Home
> 
> their programming is excellent, the community very friendly and inclusive [there are all ages and levels]. you check your ego at the door. i've been with them for 3 months now and have seen some very good gains. can't say enough good things about it! give them a shout and they will let you come out for your first class free.


That's really great, thank you very much!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxkeeny84 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, there is a new crossfit box just opened near mall of the emirates. It's called Crossfit Utmost. It big, has excellent facilities. I have been to the ladies only classes and the mixed class and I personally prefer the mixed classes as the coach is British, professional and very good. The ladies coach is very skilled but not the best at explaining workouts and it gets abit confusing. Highly recommend you to try the place it's awesome... Best crossfit box in my opinion. You can also book into classes via their website CrossFit Utmost | Forging Elite Fitness


----------

